# Big Sky



## deke191 (Nov 22, 2011)

Here is a great indebt review on Big Sky Resort with great info on the whole mountain. Big Sky is amazing, check it out

Big Sky Resort Snowboarding Review


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

I have been considering a trip late Feb to Mont as well.


----------



## nevrsumrrider (Nov 21, 2011)

Big sky is one of the best places I have ridden. Definitely go. You won't regret it. No lift lines, no people, tons of awesome terrain. I love Vail, but Big Sky destroys it. Very little night life, but still very much fun to be had. Review posted above is on point.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm going in two weeks. If they don't get some serious snow between now and then I will be pretty annoyed.


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

^^ You might be in for some great snow. I called in today and they said that they got some decent snow and are expecting more to come in the next few days.


How would you guys compare the town at Vail, Aspen, Killington, Mammoth, Park City, etc to Big Sky? My friends family would be tagging along with us and they have some youngsters that like to walk around checking things out. Are there a decent amount of people walking around or is it a ghost town? Last time I was at Reno, it was EMPTY. It felt awkward being the only one in a whole city...


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I need a name said:


> ^^ You might be in for some great snow. I called in today and they said that they got some decent snow and are expecting more to come in the next few days.


Excellent. Please let it come true.


----------



## nevrsumrrider (Nov 21, 2011)

I need a name said:


> ^^ You might be in for some great snow. I called in today and they said that they got some decent snow and are expecting more to come in the next few days.
> 
> 
> How would you guys compare the town at Vail, Aspen, Killington, Mammoth, Park City, etc to Big Sky? My friends family would be tagging along with us and they have some youngsters that like to walk around checking things out. Are there a decent amount of people walking around or is it a ghost town? Last time I was at Reno, it was EMPTY. It felt awkward being the only one in a whole city...



It is nothing like vail, aspen, pc, or any of those. there is little night life at the base. a few bars. A couple places to eat. You have to go down the mountain about 15 minutes to find a few more places. You go there to ride and that is about it. If people are going to enjoy the town, there is not much, but they will enjoy the scenery. You aren't going to see people. the mountain gets hundreds of people total per day, not 10's of thousands like the others you mentioned.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

The deal pretty much with the whole Inland Northwest region is that you come here for the terrain and powder - nightlife and "big city" appeal being an afterthought. It's the whole reason the boarding is so good here: very little people or glitz and glam.


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

nevrsumrrider said:


> It is nothing like vail, aspen, pc, or any of those. there is little night life at the base. a few bars. A couple places to eat. You have to go down the mountain about 15 minutes to find a few more places. You go there to ride and that is about it. If people are going to enjoy the town, there is not much, but they will enjoy the scenery. You aren't going to see people. the mountain gets hundreds of people total per day, not 10's of thousands like the others you mentioned.


I've been to essentially every major resort in the U.S. except for Jackson Hole and Big Sky. Considering I wouldn't be paying a penny for the trip (thank you American express/airlines miles...), would you reccomend just going back to Vail? While the riding sounds excellent, I am "in charge" of choosing a location for a family that has been friends with mine for years. Do you even see people on the mountain? No crowds sounds great, but the other family might not enjoy the isolation.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I need a name said:


> but the other family might not enjoy the isolation.


The idea of post-ride activities taking precedence over good and uncrowded riding makes me furrow my brow.

I know very well what it's like to travel with kids and other families with kids though, so I see the spot you're in.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> If off mountain activities are something you need, the city of Bozeman is under an hour away. Bozeman is a college town and has some decent night life with good restaurants, theaters and shopping.


the bar-muda triangle is always fun but not family oriented lol. Bozeman is a nice city otherwise. and has been growing and modernizing. the movie theatre is nice.

i've never been to big sky as i only went in the summer but that area is one of the most beautiful in the country.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Oh, another selling point for Montana - you will spend a significant amount less on everything then you would in Aspen. Cost of living and the prices people can charge are lower around this area.


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

I'll talk it over with the other family and see what they say. They mentioned that they were after powder, a decent amount of restaurants/shops, and consistent grooming. Big sky seems to fit the bill.


If you could choose from one of these places, which would you choose and why? I'm stuck right now as there is more pressure when choosing a trip for other people, not just myself... Like I mentioned before, I've essentially been everywhere except Big Sky and Jackson Hole.

Big Sky
Whistler
Vail


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

i would choose whislter. they will have the most snow/things to do. big sky would be awesome and i want to go someday but there isn't enough snow this season.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I would pick whistler. Riding today was the hardest packed snow I have ever ridden without it being ice.... not to mention all the tree shit everywhere from the wind that bleeding through.... one good snow storm is a game changer though


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

Vail blows compared to Big Sky, imo(unless you're really just going for shopping and drinking and I can do that here in Florida). B.S. is run much better and the staff is much better. I've been to Vail twice and Big Sky, once. It is some of the most beautiful scenery I've ever seen. I wouldn't say it's isolated but you can be on a run with your friends and not see anyone ahead or behind unless you stop. It's just got mad acreage. You won't hear a dj or bar's music system at the bottom of the runs. I just don't think they do that. If I had friends that lived in the area, I would probably just go there from now on. 
Steve


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Kapn.K said:


> You won't hear a dj or bar's music system at the bottom of the runs.


Oh thank god! That would drive me nuts.


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

Anyone been to big sky lately? If so how were the conditions? They don't seem to be getting much snow, but they must have phenomenal snowmaking to open close to 90% of their runs. How's the grooming? I can't stand when places say that they groom, but they really just payed some 4 yearold to drag a rake across the slope so it looks like they groomed....


----------



## goalieman24 (Aug 28, 2009)

I need a name said:


> Anyone been to big sky lately? If so how were the conditions? They don't seem to be getting much snow, but they must have phenomenal snowmaking to open close to 90% of their runs. How's the grooming? I can't stand when places say that they groom, but they really just payed some 4 yearold to drag a rake across the slope so it looks like they groomed....


I lived there for a season 2yrs ago.
Grooming was pretty consistent and done correctly. Not all of their typically groomed runs were done every day, but they have reports to tell which ones were done. Not sure of your abilities(or maybe for others), but there is way too much other terrain to explore instead of wasting time on groomed runs... they were used out of necessity to get somewhere, not by choice.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I just got back from BS this morning. The place is really huge. I spent all of my first day exploring the place, got back to my room and looked at the trail map only to realize that I hadn't even seen the entire southern exposure!

It was really rocky while I was there but snow is coming. I liked it a lot and plan to go back at some point.

There weren't a huge number of places to go at night but the places that were there were packed with people. They had quite a few post-day activities scheduled and they all seemed to be hopping. Teenagers wouldn't be able to get into bars anyway, but there was stuff going on for that age group. It did not feel at all empty at night; in fact, quite opposite.

Edit: the grooming was pretty good. If you have any beginner-intermediates they can go to the section called Andesite Mountain, which is mostly green to blue terrain. On that side of the mountain they had corduroy lasting even into the mid-afternoon. That tripped me out. At Bachy the corduroy is all gone within two hours. How does one get first tracks on a run at 2PM???


----------



## JMcKeone (Feb 14, 2011)

Where did you guys stay when you were there? Booking a trip for mid March and still unsure where we should stay. I def dont wanna spend a week in a dump nor do I have a money tree in my backyard so something in the middle would be great.


----------

